# The Church in Geneva during the Reformation



## TylerRay (May 21, 2014)

Does anyone know of a good book about the Genevan church at the time of Calvin and his successors?

I'm thinking of books that discuss the discipline, practice, constitution, etc. of the reformational Genevan church. What was Calvin's weekly life like as a pastor and scholar? What did church life look like?

Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Username3000 (May 21, 2014)

Tyler, 

I don't have any recommendations, but I would definitely like to have a book like this myself.


----------



## danborvan (May 22, 2014)

Scott Manetsch's _Calvin's Company of Pastors is outstanding:

Calvin's Company of Pastors: Pastoral Care and the Emerging Reformed Church, 1536-1609 (Oxford Studies in Historical Theology): Scott M. Manetsch: 9780199938575: Amazon.com: Books

Unfortunately, Oxford University Press published it, so the price is prohibitive. 

Bruce Gordon's biography from 2009 is excellent and affordable:

Amazon.com: Calvin eBook: F. Bruce Gordon: Books

He addresses most of the things on your list. Gordon is so skilled at storytelling that the book reads like a novel._


----------



## CharlieJ (May 22, 2014)

Sex, Marriage, and Family Life in John Calvin's Geneva - Sex, Marriage, and Family Life in John Calvin's Geneva: Courtship, Engagement, and Marriage (Religion, Marriage and Family Series): John Witte Jr., Robert M. Kingdon: 9780802848031: Amazon.com: Books

Adultery and Divorce in Calvin's Geneva - Amazon.com: Adultery and Divorce in Calvin's Geneva (Harvard Historical Studies) (9780674005211): Robert M. Kingdon: Books

(Hard to find, but good) Calvin Meets Voltaire - Amazon.com: Calvin Meets Voltaire: The Clergy of Geneva in the Age of Enlightenment, 1685–1798 (9781409424413): Jennifer Powell Mcnutt: Books


The primary sources on which much of the Calvin period is based is Registers of the Consistory of Geneva in the Time of Calvin.


----------



## TylerRay (May 22, 2014)

These all look like great resources. The first one you recommended especially, Dan, seems to hit very close to the mark of what I am looking for. It's going very near the top of my wishlist.

Any other recommendations, anyone?


----------

